# KATHY II in Key West



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

After an 18 hour drive and three days of fishing, a day off was needed, plus the trailer needed a new tire and fender. Had my Midwestern Bloody Mary (Beer & V8) for breakfast and ready to sightsee!










Houseboy doing my shirt...










Hit the I-Hop for some grease and then went to the base marina to pick up the boat for trailer repairs. Fish at the dock and doggie eyeballing a snack!



















Southermost Point Monument/Buoy Replica. Actually the point accessable by the general public. Past the fence is Navy property (believe that gave to city?). And, actually 94 miles to Cuba, but what the hell, were on vacation, who gives a s---!














































Ed grabbing some dates from private property.




























1847 KW Lighthouse - Ernie Hemmingway's house around the corner.










More free roaming chickens.



















Old legs couldn't handle much walking on day 4, so we headed to the VFW for a "rest" then up to the 10 mile marker on a few Keys up for repair work.



















While Terry was getting the fender replaced, the boys' must play!










Babalou's Southern Cafe was next door, so off we went. Best cheese pizza I ever had!



















After a few hours the trailer was done, and off we went back to the VFW for prime rib night.










Another day complete! :letsdrink


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

looks fun, what kind of fish were they at the dock?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Mangrove Snapper, they were all over the shallows.

Skip


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Those were Mangrove Snapper...........they were all over the marina area. Most were small, but we saw a few large ones. The water was absolutely beautifully clear and you were able to see quite a few fish.


----------

